

Show HN: A workflow tool for resolving PCI security requirements with ease - akshatpradhan
http://www.compliancechimp.com

======
dfc
Do you really need this much access?

    
    
      Personal user data Full access
    
      This application will be able to read and write all user data. 
      This includes the following:
    
        - Private email addresses
        - Profile information
        - Followers

~~~
akshatpradhan
@dfc I don't know how to stop that honestly. Like I can't figure out where in
Github to stop it from asking all that information. No I don't need all of it!
Would you be able to show me the right direction please?

~~~
dfc
I am sorry, i do not know.

~~~
akshatpradhan
@dfc I fixed it! Would you be willing to try logging in with GH and see if you
see those permission requests again please?

